# Dubai or UK?



## thinklink

Hey guys, if you are not originally from UK, nor UAE but are offered the same salary for the same job in major cities in UK and Dubai, where would you choose to live and work? And reasons? 

Assuming you are a single guy. The salary in UK is after tax.


----------



## blazeaway

thinklink said:


> Hey guys, if you are not originally from UK, nor UAE but are offered the same salary for the same job in major cities in UK and Dubai, where would you choose to live and work? And reasons?
> 
> Assuming you are a single guy. The salary in UK is after tax.


If I haven't misread your question, if you were to receive same net income then UK as cost of living is much higher in Dubai - housing particularly


----------



## Ogri750

If the take home was the same (after tax / tax free), UK would win it for me


----------



## thinklink

Thanks guys! Let's put money aside and take about quality of life, weather, people, culture and any other things relevant to one's overall happiness. Is UK defenitely a better choice?
Cheers!


----------



## m1key

Swings and roundabouts. Some elements of life in the UK win hands down, others better in Dubai. Best advice is visit Dubai and see for yourself. If you do visit, don't just do the tourist thing, or you wont see real life  Though some expats seem to almost live a tourist life style!


----------



## Mr Rossi

Depends what you are into, some love life in the UAE while I personally don't find it enough. It is possibly a case of the grass being greener but there are some factors here that will forever do my head in and unlikely to change any time soon.


----------



## rsinner

Mr Rossi said:


> Depends what you are into, some love life in the UAE while I personally don't find it enough. It is possibly a case of the grass being greener but there are some factors here that will forever do my head in and unlikely to change any time soon.


Exactly my sentiments. 

Dubai is NOT more expensive compared to London at least, including housing (if you compare comparable quality/location of housing).


----------



## Mr Rossi

rsinner said:


> Dubai is NOT more expensive compared to London at least, including housing (if you compare comparable quality/location of housing).


Except for petrol and taxis, life in London is much cheaper than in Dubai. Not to mention you're in one of the greatest cities of the world while Dubai has a beach and it rarely rains.


----------



## aatirar

My 2 cents:

Cost of Living - winner: England
To be honest, accommodation in UK will be quite comparable to dubai especially if you're planning to live it up in central London. Sure, petrol prices are cheaper in Dubai but in England, everyday utilities and malls will save you bucks (unless you're planning to visit Harrod's often ). 

Weather - winner: TIE
Dubai has no rain whereas England has too much. I'm sure both extremes don't qualify as ideal. Sure, the desert heat is horrible but provided you have a car with an operational AC , I don't think you'll be taking long hitches under the sun anyways. I prefer the cool winds of England but thats just me.

People: Depends
interestingly, you'll find a great mix of nationalities in both places. Dubai seems to be the melting pot for Europeans, South East Asians and Arabs. You can find pretty much the same demographics in England (especially in London). I've found Emiratis to be the best amongst the Gulf region - professional and respectful and in terms of official documentation, they are quite efficient. In England, I can't really complain either.

Culture: Varies
Dubai pre-dominantly has a mall culture - in the summers, everyone wants to find things to do indoors. since its relatively newly developed, there isn't much of a street culture. England is a walking-tour city with a street culture; you could just walk all over the place and find interesting sights and sounds at every corner.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Hi ThinkLink,

Funny nick name for such a question huh !!

Listen I am not sure what your occupation is, but if after taxes your net earnings is close or a bit less than Dubai then I think UK wins even if it is more expensive. I am not sure what your life style is, whether you have kids or not. Remember you have access to social services in the UK and more importantly UK is not an emerging "country". Here in the UAE there is hardship. And just covering housing costs for me at least is not enough.

For the same net salary even if I did not have housing costs covered, I would stay in the UK.


----------



## Gavtek

Depends where in the UK. Most parts of England consists of industrial wasteland.


----------



## Ogri750

Gavtek said:


> Depends where in the UK. Most parts of England consists of industrial wasteland.


..........and you certainly would want to avoid going north of Hadrian's Wall. Full of oatmeal savages up there


----------



## streetspirit

Gavtek said:


> Depends where in the UK. Most parts of England consists of industrial wasteland.


Agree with this. 

UK is a good option but not all parts. There are things that annoy me about been here but there are places in UK that I wouldn't want to live at all.


----------



## Karl2803

Ogri750 said:


> ..........and you certainly would want to avoid going north of Hadrian's Wall. Full of oatmeal savages up there


that far north it's also acceptable for men to wear skirts


----------



## vantage

Dubai or UK is a broad question.

I think you'd get different answers between...

Dubai or London
&
Dubai or Cumbernauld!


----------



## navalarc

Actually I have never been in U.K before, but have been here in Dubai for 1 week. I know 1 week is really not enough to say something about living here. But with the experiences which I gained so far, if I had the same offer, I would chose definitely U.K . I really don't know why but I think living in Dubai is quite different from living in another country. You can not see even a normal tree outside, you can not go for a walk for fresh air actually there is no fresh air. I can now feel that sand is walking around in my lungs really!... Of course it has also millions of advantages. The life is definitely strange here, so the people are.
Think twice before coming here. Peace !


----------



## blazeaway

vantage said:


> Dubai or UK is a broad question.
> 
> I think you'd get different answers between...
> 
> Dubai or London
> &
> Dubai or Cumbernauld!


Well Cumbernauld has its good points, for one it's miles away!


----------



## INFAMOUS

I went to London a month ago and maybe the outskirts of the UK are cheaper but I found UK extremely expensive other than the Beer. Too much rain, too cold for my liking. But that's me. OP you need to visit both and make your own decision as opinions here will vary greatly.


----------



## Laowei

aatirar said:


> My 2 cents:
> 
> Cost of Living - winner: England
> To be honest, accommodation in UK will be quite comparable to dubai especially if you're planning to live it up in central London. Sure, petrol prices are cheaper in Dubai but in England, everyday utilities and malls will save you bucks (unless you're planning to visit Harrod's often ).
> 
> Weather - winner: TIE
> Dubai has no rain whereas England has too much. I'm sure both extremes don't qualify as ideal. Sure, the desert heat is horrible but provided you have a car with an operational AC , I don't think you'll be taking long hitches under the sun anyways. I prefer the cool winds of England but thats just me.
> 
> People: Depends
> interestingly, you'll find a great mix of nationalities in both places. Dubai seems to be the melting pot for Europeans, South East Asians and Arabs. You can find pretty much the same demographics in England (especially in London). I've found Emiratis to be the best amongst the Gulf region - professional and respectful and in terms of official documentation, they are quite efficient. In England, I can't really complain either.
> 
> Culture: Varies
> Dubai pre-dominantly has a mall culture - in the summers, everyone wants to find things to do indoors. since its relatively newly developed, there isn't much of a street culture. England is a walking-tour city with a street culture; you could just walk all over the place and find interesting sights and sounds at every corner.


Good post for your first :clap2:


----------



## fcjb1970

navalarc said:


> Actually I have never been in U.K before, but have been here in Dubai for 1 week. I know 1 week is really not enough to say something about living here. But with the experiences which I gained so far, if I had the same offer, I would chose definitely U.K . I really don't know why but I think living in Dubai is quite different from living in another country. You can not see even a normal tree outside, you can not go for a walk for fresh air actually there is no fresh air. I can now feel that sand is walking around in my lungs really!... Of course it has also millions of advantages. The life is definitely strange here, so the people are.
> Think twice before coming here. Peace !


Out of the mouths of babes....


----------



## vagtsio

the answer is simple... a good job in London and i am gone...


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Question is "what is a good job in London from a salary perspective? "

Can you live well making 100 GPB, 150 GBP, 200 GBP in central London? what's the magic number if you are married.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Canuck_Sens said:


> 100 GPB, 150 GBP, 200 GBP


Yes, of course and you're being stupid now!


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Rossi,

150k USD is not enough to live in Manhattan decently being married. It is fact. It is a great salary if you live in California or Florida mostly because of taxes and cost of life.

So your stupid assumption that I am being stupid is silly. I really do not know what a good salary is in Central London. Can I live well being married with 100 GBP or does it have to be 150 GBP ?

Real Estate and transport costs in London are INSANE.

Cheers,


----------



## vantage

It's not just transport and real estate. Londoners are insane!
It would have to be a lot more than money to make me live in London.

It is such a ridiculously overcrowded corner of the UK
Scotland has a population half that of London!


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Agreed it has to be more than money, but the money comes into the equation right. I would not venture into new waters just to "break even" 

So what's a good upper middle class salary for a married couple with no children living in central London ? Please consider household income. I will probably post this on the UK forum because I am curious.





vantage said:


> It's not just transport and real estate. Londoners are insane!
> It would have to be a lot more than money to make me live in London.
> 
> It is such a ridiculously overcrowded corner of the UK
> Scotland has a population half that of London!


----------



## Gavtek

You can get a nice 1 bedroom flat in Zone 1 for GBP 1600 per month, but even if you go up to GBP 2000 per month, that's GBP 24k per year. You could live comfortably on GBP 50k per year salary even if your wife doesn't work.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Canuck_Sens said:


> So your stupid assumption that I am being stupid is silly. I really do not know what a good salary is in Central London. Can I live well being married with 100 GBP or does it have to be 150 GBP ?
> 
> Real Estate and transport costs in London are INSANE.
> 
> Cheers,


Settle petal, I wasn't expecting you to know what is a good salary in the UK is just highlighting how ludicrous your amounts are compared to the average person. Maybe I should have added a 

I've no idea what the figures are but I can confidently say that the vast majority of people will never reach a combined income of 100k UKP per annum. One of the reasons why there are so many Brits here. 

Real estate can be expensive if you want to live next to Madonna, young Saudi's not paying their parking tickets and Russian oligarchs.  However in a city with a population large than that of Scotland many normal people do get by too  

Usually with an Oyster card which is an inexpensive way to access most parts of the city via public transport. 

So to recap, if you are earning 150k to 200k UKP per annum you're doing very well for yourself in life and have little cause for moaning about not being to afford a good life style.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Please go to this website: UK PAYE Salary Wage Income Tax Calculator 2012 UK. Updated for 2012/2013 inland revenue tax year. Calculate wages pension national insurance and student loan repayments online.

I am either not aware of the purchase power of GBP or I have a very different view from all of you.

There is a calculator there on that site. A 50K pay is equivalent to 35K net. If you pay let's say 24K per year just in rent , you are telling me that me and my wife could live well on 9K in London for the whole year? I am sorry if half of your net earnings are going to rent there is no way you can live well under that level of salary.

9K is equivalent to 14K CAD roughly speaking. People (middle class) cannot live well with 14K really in Ottawa for the entire year. They get by but not live well. Groceries would average 400-500CAD per month and you have to consider utilities plus transport and etc.


100K GBP yields net after taxes 67K GBP with rent paid 40K remains. I do not think you can put aside 15% of your annual earnings for retirement which is considered a good amount for retirement planning purposes.

I am starting to think that 100K GBP sucks for Central London. It might sound like it is a high pay and I mean no offense, but rents that high in London, plus taxes going up (the calculator shows that taxes are going up by the way) and that level of VAT damn man. How most people make ends meet I wonder!









Gavtek said:


> You can get a nice 1 bedroom flat in Zone 1 for GBP 1600 per month, but even if you go up to GBP 2000 per month, that's GBP 24k per year. You could live comfortably on GBP 50k per year salary even if your wife doesn't work.


----------



## rsinner

I know that the average Brit salary is probably less than 25K GBP a year, but that does not mean anything because outside of London the UK is mostly a countryside (no offence meant). 

I have only lived in London for a few months and obviously know less than the likes of most UK expats. I did this calculation a year or so ago when I was pursuing some job opportunities in London, and I think I would have been just about okay with 85K GBP + bonus. This would have meant no savings, and probably no private school for my son (and I know for a fact that a lot of Londoners send their kids to private school). 

85K GBP is only about 55-60K per annum after tax = about 5k per month. Anywhere in a good area with 2 bedrooms will cost you 1.5-2K for rent. That is 30-40% of salary down the drain. 

Even the good old oyster means that even a short train ride is at least 1.50 GBP at the minimum (c. 10 Dhs) per ride. Food is never less than 5-7 GBP for the cheapest okay meals (not McD trash) . Theatres are 30 GBP for the cheapest tickets bought 1 hr before the show. Clubs usually have a cover charge of 5-20-XX GBP depending on the place. Beer is certainly cheaper. Taxis are more expensive. Groceries are comparable. Unless you are buying from Primark, clothes are more expensive in general (I might be wrong there). Phone calls are more expensive (or maybe I got the wrong sim card) - you can always use Skype though.

I don't know about others, but I still say that I found London to be more expensive than Dubai esp. the housing.


----------



## Mr Rossi

I don't know what circles you were moving in but private school is not the norm in the UK.

Groceries are cheaper not to mention the higher quality and greater selection of produce. Clothes are cheaper, you can even see the cheaper UK price tags on clothes in certain stores here. Also there have regular proper sales and genuine outlet stores.

Things are bit tougher now and you need a fairly large deposit but you can buy in the UK, thus putting money you would otherwise spend on rent into equity. The London property market is fairly recession proof long term and the building are unlikely to fall down after 15 years.


----------



## rsinner

Mr Rossi said:


> Things are bit tougher now and you need a fairly large deposit but you can buy in the UK, thus putting money you would otherwise spend on rent into equity. The London property market is fairly recession proof long term and the building are unlikely to fall down after 15 years.


This I agree with. Rent here is down the drain, while in a more civilized place it would have meant that I actually own an asset after a few years.


----------



## shirlyb

*UK or DUBAI*

I will be in UK for Security / Future

You can spend old age with security in UK bu not in DUBAI


----------



## Canuck_Sens

For a country in recession, the real estate prices are still insanely high in London. I went to Camden town during this long holiday and I did a research on some areas. I could not believe the level of prices. A freehold with 20 to 30% down plus income from rent will not pay your mortgage costs even in this record low rates env. Pay for a freehold at this level is sickening. Once the recession eases, do you expect prices to go up?




Mr Rossi said:


> I don't know what circles you were moving in but private school is not the norm in the UK.
> 
> Groceries are cheaper not to mention the higher quality and greater selection of produce. Clothes are cheaper, you can even see the cheaper UK price tags on clothes in certain stores here. Also there have regular proper sales and genuine outlet stores.
> 
> Things are bit tougher now and you need a fairly large deposit but you can buy in the UK, thus putting money you would otherwise spend on rent into equity. The London property market is fairly recession proof long term and the building are unlikely to fall down after 15 years.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Canuck_Sens said:


> Once the recession eases, do you expect prices to go up?


Long term, 10-15 years, London is generally recession proof providing you buy/invest wisely. This is due to the fact people will always be attracted to London worldwide and it can't expand further out due to being surrounded by green belt land* 

If you are looking to buy to let opportunities then you have to look at the "let" side of the market too - one and two bed apartments, good transport links. Huge loft apartments in converted warehouses look great in TV ads but they're not the most practical and thus not in demand.



* Be warned about land buying scams. I've seen a few operating here and spoke to an Emirati that probably paid out a fortune for worthless land. Green belt land is land protected by the government, nobody will ever be allowed to develop or build on it. Because of this it's practically worthless but that doesn't stop shysters abroad offering impossible returns and taking people for all they have.


----------



## shirlyb

*DUBAI or UK*

Yes... you are absolutely right.... a friend of mine just came from UK and she brought food items, baby clothing's, kitchen wares with cheaper price/quality. I was about to tell her why you did that but she start to show me the tag price and it's practicality. :clap2:


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Making money on capital gains would make sense whenever there is a correction in real estate prices that happens every once and then and not told by any financial advisers or else because nobody can predict them correctly.

If I were to buy anything in London, I would have to be really Bullish on the UK economy. Well I do not feel that way and 15 years is a hell of a time. 

I would have to go back in time and see the history of prices right in the recession and see how prices evolved from "there". Any ideas of potential sites on this ? I find it hard to find good info available on this. I hardly feel that there is any opp.

As for the scam, yeah; it comes as no surprise. The law of minimum effort was probably applied again. He could have paid a visit to UK and see for himself, could not he ? 



Mr Rossi said:


> Long term, 10-15 years, London is generally recession proof providing you buy/invest wisely. This is due to the fact people will always be attracted to London worldwide and it can't expand further out due to being surrounded by green belt land*
> 
> If you are looking to buy to let opportunities then you have to look at the "let" side of the market too - one and two bed apartments, good transport links. Huge loft apartments in converted warehouses look great in TV ads but they're not the most practical and thus not in demand.
> 
> 
> 
> * Be warned about land buying scams. I


----------



## Mr Rossi

Canuck_Sens said:


> and not told by any financial advisers or else because nobody can predict them correctly.


Financial advisors don't make commission on property sales either.



Canuck_Sens said:


> Well I do not feel that way and 15 years is a hell of a time.


Put your money where you feel confident and like I said "long term" - and I feel safer building up a property portfolio than putting in a pension fund for example. But that's me, I'm not selling a system to anyone.



Canuck_Sens said:


> I would have to go back in time and see the history of prices right in the recession and see how prices evolved from "there".


There is data, a good estate agent would be able to unearth it. Various UK landlord and money advisory forums too. 



Canuck_Sens said:


> He could have paid a visit to UK and see for himself, could not he ?


A quick google search would have sufficed.


----------



## vantage

to me, the rent here is astronomical (having just rented out a four bedroom farmhouse in Fife for less than half what i'm paying for a 3 bedroom tiddly villa here!)
that said, i'm 9 minutes from work here, rather than 45 minutes.

Equivalent in London is much pricier still!

electricity is cheaper in Dubai than UK, but you use MUCH MUCH less of it. Water is obviously pricier. 
The water has been through the human body at least once before you drink it in London....bare that in mind!


----------



## Mr Rossi

vantage said:


> The water has been through the human body at least once before you drink it in London....bare that in mind!


Don't let your kids run through the sprinkler water in the parks here


----------



## m1key

Canuck_Sens said:


> Making money on capital gains would make sense whenever there is a correction in real estate prices that happens every once and then and not told by any financial advisers or else because nobody can predict them correctly.
> 
> If I were to buy anything in London, I would have to be really Bullish on the UK economy. Well I do not feel that way and 15 years is a hell of a time.
> 
> I would have to go back in time and see the history of prices right in the recession and see how prices evolved from "there". Any ideas of potential sites on this ? I find it hard to find good info available on this. I hardly feel that there is any opp.


Massive difference between property here and back in the UK and then again in London. London is unique in the UK as it the one place that property will continue to rise. London has demand that only a few cities in the world have. Housing stock in London has lasted centuries and most will last centuries more. Housing stock in Dubai lasts but a few years due to poor quality and even poorer maintenance. Once all the properties bought up during the bubble fall down in a few years time the world will hear about it and prices will crash. In Dubai it is short termism. Great whilst it lasts, but it isn't going to last for long unless a very large number of new suckers can be found.


----------



## Roadworrier

m1key said:


> Massive difference between property here and back in the UK and then again in London. London is unique in the UK as it the one place that property will continue to rise. London has demand that only a few cities in the world have. Housing stock in London has lasted centuries and most will last centuries more. Housing stock in Dubai lasts but a few years due to poor quality and even poorer maintenance. Once all the properties bought up during the bubble fall down in a few years time the world will hear about it and prices will crash. In Dubai it is short termism. Great whilst it lasts, but it isn't going to last for long unless a very large number of new suckers can be found.


I think Dubai and London are comparable if you are on the same net income in both places. Rest of UK may be less but I've only been to London.

Being from US my observation of London when I've been there is that everything is 40-50% more expensive and that salaries are about the same or less. London flat prices are cheaper than New York or San Francisco but more than anywhere else in the US. And forget about houses.

My observation unfortunately is that in Dubai, mall, hotel and high street stores, restaurants, bars, etc are priced at a level that UK and maybe other W Europeans find reasonable, but Americans will find the prices high for what you get. Clothing is sized too small, there is less choice and variety, etc. I was on a flight with a corporate trainer from the Cheesecake Factory restaurant chain in the US, and he said prices at the new Dubai Mall location are 50% to 100% higher than for the comparable entrees, drinks and desserts in the states. 

Now if you eat at curry and refreshment stand restaurants and buy your electronics and other goods on Fahidi Street and in Naïf, and live in Karama, you might get some real savings compared to London. Just make sure you (if male) are no taller than 5 foot 6 and 140 pounds when you buy that 500 dh suit.


----------



## Roadworrier

Oh and yes, gasoline and water and soft drinks are way cheaper in Dubai but you consume more of them. At least with gasoline/petrol, especially if you have to commute to / from AD or Sharjah or live somewhere like Mirdif and work in TECOM, the savings will get blown away due to the commute length.


----------



## Tropicana

Roadworrier said:


> I think Dubai and London are comparable if you are on the same net income in both places. Rest of UK may be less but I've only been to London.
> 
> Being from US my observation of London when I've been there is that everything is 40-50% more expensive and that salaries are about the same or less. London flat prices are cheaper than New York or San Francisco but more than anywhere else in the US. And forget about houses.
> 
> My observation unfortunately is that in Dubai, mall, hotel and high street stores, restaurants, bars, etc are priced at a level that UK and maybe other W Europeans find reasonable, but Americans will find the prices high for what you get. Clothing is sized too small, there is less choice and variety, etc. I was on a flight with a corporate trainer from the Cheesecake Factory restaurant chain in the US, and he said prices at the new Dubai Mall location are 50% to 100% higher than for the comparable entrees, drinks and desserts in the states.
> 
> Now if you eat at curry and refreshment stand restaurants and buy your electronics and other goods on Fahidi Street and in Naïf, and live in Karama, you might get some real savings compared to London. Just make sure you (if male) are no taller than 5 foot 6 and 140 pounds when you buy that 500 dh suit. [/QUOTE
> 
> American chain restaurants are generally priced anything from 20-50% higher; Red Lobster's menu is only a bit higher while Cheesecake factory's seemed to be marked up much more.
> Clothing is where the markups really kick in; Levis start at around 300 here during sale, with 500 dhs being regular prices, Tommy Hilfiger is similarly marked up by at least 200%, or at least was last time i checked.


----------



## Gavtek

Roadworrier said:


> Clothing is sized too small


No it's not, you're just fatter than you think


----------



## blazeaway

Canuck_Sens said:


> Rossi,
> 
> 150k USD is not enough to live in Manhattan decently being married. It is fact. It is a great salary if you live in California or Florida mostly because of taxes and cost of life.
> 
> So your stupid assumption that I am being stupid is silly. I really do not know what a good salary is in Central London. Can I live well being married with 100 GBP or does it have to be 150 GBP ?
> 
> Real Estate and transport costs in London are INSANE.
> 
> Cheers,


A good salary would be 70k plus, £100k is exceptional unless in casino banking


----------



## blazeaway

Canuck_Sens said:


> For a country in recession, the real estate prices are still insanely high in London. I went to Camden town during this long holiday and I did a research on some areas. I could not believe the level of prices. A freehold with 20 to 30% down plus income from rent will not pay your mortgage costs even in this record low rates env. Pay for a freehold at this level is sickening. Once the recession eases, do you expect prices to go up?


Most people commute, I work in central London ( 2 more weeks) and live in hampshire. In Hampshire you would generally buy a house on mortgage but could rent very nice house for £1,400 pm with 4 beds.


----------



## Roadworrier

Gavtek said:


> No it's not, you're just fatter than you think


No I definitely enjoy my cheesecake. Maybe the $13 cheesecakes in Dubai will cause me to turn over a new leaf.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

blazeaway said:


> Most people commute, I work in central London ( 2 more weeks) and live in hampshire. In Hampshire you would generally buy a house on mortgage but could rent very nice house for £1,400 pm with 4 beds.


and how much a freehold in Hampshire with 4 beds would cost ? Let's take that house you are talking about as an example.


----------



## blazeaway

Canuck_Sens said:


> and how much a freehold in Hampshire with 4 beds would cost ? Let's take that house you are talking about as an example.


4 bed would cost from £350,000 to £450,000 in nice location


----------



## Tropicana

Read this comment and found it somewhat relevant just to show that some people have poisitive experiences completely different than what other people face and use that to make a sweeping generalization; 

'I found prospects bleak in Canada' - The National

_Ms Hossaini, now 30, said that living in the Emirates is different than living in places like New York or London, because the UAE gives people "the chance to shine and grow".

"If you work hard and show your skills, you can really move fast."_


----------



## Sunayana

Gavtek said:


> You can get a nice 1 bedroom flat in Zone 1 for GBP 1600 per month, but even if you go up to GBP 2000 per month, that's GBP 24k per year. You could live comfortably on GBP 50k per year salary even if your wife doesn't work.


hi...


Assist for the basic salalary rang for dubai..


----------



## EddieE

Dubai or UK, 

Interseting topic, that's exactly what I am thinking too. I'm in Uk but it's depressing, political correctness has gone mad and it appears that if you're from this country you're not worth beans.

So I've been offered a job in Dubai.

Should I take it or will I be depressed in Dubai as oposed to UK in the rain - it is lovely weather here - that makes a change.


----------



## Gavtek

EddieE said:


> political correctness has gone mad


It hasn't though, has it?


----------



## Gavtek

Sunayana said:


> hi...
> 
> 
> Assist for the basic salalary rang for dubai..


No.


----------



## EddieE

Gavtek said:


> It hasn't though, has it?


You obviously haven't lived there for a while Mr. Tek


----------



## Gavtek

Can you give examples of political correctness going mad then? Without linking to the Daily Mail if possible.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Gavtek said:


> Can you give examples of political correctness going mad then? Without linking to the Daily Mail if possible.


Exactly, persecution complex that has to blame others for there own shortcomings. The only thing sad about the UK is how many people fall for this sh!t. They put in a tory government FFS.


----------



## Gavtek

Just waiting for "going to hell in a handcart" and some mention of Christmas being banned and I think we'll have all bases covered.


----------

